# Minot



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

A "Normal" size field. 

75 in The Open. 

45 in The AM.

25 in The Qual.

19 in The Derby.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Any news on The Qual?


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

qual first series is a triple.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

How is the open going any news


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

1st series test in the Q is: stand out triple - long bird up middle short bird on right, flyer on left. Shot middle, right, left. 14 dogs back for land blind.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Q 2nd series land blind downhill just past right hand mark, angled across a road twice - into open field. Ending dangerous w/ wind coming off blind planter.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Does anyone know haow many are back for the 4th in the Q? Maybe some actual numbers?
What about the open? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, I had a text message that said my dog got a Q 2nd!! While I am thrilled that he has progressed from the Derby List to QAA, I have no idea how his 4th series went, who won, what the test was like or how many finished. Can anyone fill in the details?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Gwen...


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

1st #21 Van Bergen with Joe
2nd #1 Moody with Tux
3rd #12 Carpenter with Misty
4th #11 Steve Mealman with Parker


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mr. Steve. Not bad for Parker's 1st Qual. :razz:


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

any news on the open or derby?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Thank you Steve. I appreciate the info.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations Dave. You are getting close.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yaaaayyyyy Tux Congrats Gwen,Tux,and Charlie !!!!!!!!! Whoo hoo


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Good news for Tux. Gwen does this mean that you are going to find him a date for Prom?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Eric,

I think he may be partial to blonde's with 4 great legs!! Player had better start shopping for a gown!!!


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats Chuck and Mary Jane and Louie and the RRR Team for winning the open


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Any derby results?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Isaac, Chuck & Mary Jane for Louie's win. On to the National!!


----------



## brk (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your qualifying second placement.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Rock River! Congratz Mary Jane and Chuck!!!!


Aaron*


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations to Isaac, Chuck & Mary Jane for Louie's win. On to the National!!


BIG CONGRATS TO THE OPEN WINNER, HANDLER, AND OWNERS and thanx to the judges and club members for their efforts.

Open 2nd - Dottie, owner/Rodney Bridgers, handler/Danny Farmer
Open 3rd - Bella, owners/Bruce Loeffelholz and Rodney Bridgers, handler/Danny Farmer

Sorry, I don't know 4th or the Jams...... I heard only 3 dogs "did" the last series whatever that means............


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, Bruce! And congrats to Gwen (and Tux's prom date) as well.


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Frito said:


> Congrats Chuck and Mary Jane and Louie and the RRR Team for winning the open


Good job Isaac & Louie, Congrats Chuck & Mary Jane!!!!

Congrats also to Gwen, Tux and Charlie!!


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

No 4th was given in the open

Derby results
1st Calvert with #7 Soupy
2nd Farmer with #18 Thor
3rd Avant with ? I think 19
4th Calvert with #16 Ruger
RJ Tony with #10 Dillon
Jams
3 Farmer with Zoe
6 Mealman with Parker
Don't know the rest

Steve


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Dottie & Bella in The Open. 

Good job Parker & Zoe.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> No 4th was given in the open


Bravo Judges!

I have no idea what the circumstances of the last series was, BUT generally speaking I don't like 4th series with 15 dogs back and 13 dogs doing it. Too much of that going on lately IMHO.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Danny's derby dog is hot. Last five trials he has gone 3rd, 2nd, 2nd, 1st, and 2nd. Way to go Thor.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Anything on The Am?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations to Isaac, Chuck & Mary Jane for Louie's win. On to the National!!


Congrat's Chuck & Mary Jane, Louie and Rock River!


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

results on ee


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Does anybody by chance have the callbacks to the 4th series in the amateur, just curious.

Mike


----------

